# Buying my own bodycam



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi all,
So im considering a department change right now. Looking to change it up and so forth. I really like this new place, but they don't have body cams. Honestly, ive really liked mine, as it has gotten me personally out of a few bs complaints. Anyway, what is the legality of buying my own bodycam(I know id have to check with policy at the new place too). Im not sure about recording traffic stops with confidential info, calls, etc. My brain says its fine, but I know better than to trust myself.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Why a body cam? If your eavesdropping laws allow it, you could cover your butt with a digital video recorder or recording audio with your cell phone.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Goose said:


> Why a body cam? If your eavesdropping laws allow it, you could cover your butt with a digital video recorder or recording audio with your cell phone.


Perhaps, but I like the idea of having all my angles covered. But If I can’t use a cam, I’ll probably see about a mic somewhere


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

As a learned friend of mine on here told me recently "if your department doesn't issue it, DON'T wear it"..................


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

I’d quit before I ever bought a piece of equipment to do my job . I get you want to protect myself . I’ve heard about officers in other parts of the country buying their own patrol rifles . Insane


----------

